# who golfs out there?



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I play golf! I play in illinois, my best is a 5 over, after 18. so.. a 77.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Yep, I play from the blues, but might start playing from the tips... My best round is an 81 on a par 72... Think i can make the tour? :wink: haha


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

i golf but just for fun haha and i dont know my best score


----------



## $$$ (Jun 20, 2011)

NEhunter22 said:


> i golf but just for fun haha and i dont know my best score


x2.


----------



## sundy37 (Jul 20, 2011)

I golf a lot. In fact I have a golf tourney this Thursday


----------



## accboy (Apr 24, 2011)

this is a hunting site you freaks. lol. i love golf and i will spank you all.. :wink:


----------



## HardCoreOutdoor (Jul 8, 2011)

I golf!
Lettered my freshman year. 
I have shot a 77, that's my best. 
Par 72 course.


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

I used to golf but just no time for it anymore...


----------



## aaron12321 (Jul 15, 2021)

My best is 76.


----------



## Belena (Dec 17, 2020)

Play in a league. I'm a 6 handicap


----------



## MidwayJ1032! (Mar 25, 2020)

I golfed a lot before kids and when they were young. When I lived in the Quad Cities I golfed several times a week around there and Galena. If you haven’t had a chance, play at Galena (Idk how far for you), it’s a beautiful area. 
I started coached my oldest travel softball when she was about 10 until she went to collage and that took up every extra minute of life, but I loved it and if I could make a living at it I would.
The last two years I got back into archery and a little back into golf, but I can’t seem to go more than a few months without hurting my back. Just now shooting my bow again after almost 4 weeks off because I hurt my back golfing. So the clubs are put away until at least next spring.

LOL not kidding....just got a text asking to play in a best ball!


----------

